# A Touching Sparrow Intake ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I got a call about an hour ago from a nice lady in Fountain Valley
which is about an 18 mile drive from me. Their cat had gotten a
young sparrow and injured it. The lady didn't complain a bit about
the drive to get the bird here and showed up shortly with the bird
and her two daughters.

Though nearly grown, the little sparrow was bleeding a bit from
a leg wound and also has a nasty gash where the leg joins the
body. It should be fine .. good prognosis here.

Anyway, when I opened the shoe box to examine the bird, I found
a child's bracelet with a small gold cross attached to the chain
inside the box with the bird. Though not a particularly religious person 
anymore, this brought tears to my eyes. The youngest daughter had put 
her treasured bracelet in with the bird to assure that God would save 
the sparrow. The Mom didn't know she had done this until I thanked
the little girl for being so caring and returned her bracelet.

That's not all .. Mom asked if I would take a small donation, and I
accepted. She gave me $10 and the same young daughter who had
given her bracelet to help the bird handed me $2 in the most crumpled
and worn bills I've ever seen .. obviously these were another of her
treasures, but she gladly gave them to me to help the bird. I did try
to gently refuse her offer, but that brought tears to her eyes .. thus,
I've had the best $2 donation ever today! What a lovely family.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terri,
This story is such a rich little gem with so many facets; accepting personal responsibility, compassion, personal sacrifice, caring in general. Thank-you for
sharing your experience.
fp


----------

